# Hot News From Moebius......



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The Green Lantern


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Very, Very cool box art. Looking forward to this kit. Hopefully this does well enough that Frank will consider other hero kits. Would love to see the Flash and or Hawkman done up in styrene.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Guess this ends the whole "I'll buy it if in a long box" thing...

Looks like a different paint-up, looks much better in any event. The hand construction is much clearer and more evident.

Wasn't Frank hinting that GL might eventually be joined by some of his fellow superheroes?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

awesome ! ..........frank does it again !


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

It's nice of him to give that poor robot a hand.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Is the base one piece? Or is the robot a separate part? Looks fantastic.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

This looks fantastic. As a huge Green Lantern fan in my youth, a long long time ago, this is a welcome kit. Moebius Models really has it's finger on the pulse of what modelers want, and yes I agree Frank should consider The Flash and Hawkman.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks great.....but we already knew about this.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hadn't seen the box art yet...too cool that!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Great 1960's box. Got to get it.

Any chance of a restored emblem, owl, original heads, nameplate Aurora Superman and Batman?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

BatToys said:


> Great 1960's box. Got to get it.
> 
> Any chance of a restored emblem, owl, original heads, nameplate Aurora Superman and Batman?


You ask that all the time but Moebius does not have those kits they belong to Revell. And I doubt the old molds would be retooled again.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Last week I asked my friend at Revell if they will reissue Superman or Batman and they said they can't. Someone else has the rights.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

BatToys said:


> Last week I asked my friend at Revell if they will reissue Superman or Batman and they said they can't. Someone else has the rights.


 
Rights are one thing, molds are another. The molds stay with Revell unless they lease or sell them to someone else.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Just Plain Al said:


> Rights are one thing, molds are another. The molds stay with Revell unless they lease or sell them to someone else.


Molds should make no difference. Revell had the Aurora Batcycle molds but Polar Lights just made their own Batcycle mold instead of using Revells'.

Now Polar or Moebius, (whoever has the Batman comic rights), can buy or lease the molds while making a new mold for the restored pieces.

Or make a whole new mold.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

You're right, it's probably PL since they released the Batmobile.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm in for GL. August?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Beautiful! Can NOT wait to get my grubby mitts on this!!!

Thanks for posting the photos!!

Larry


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Just Plain Al said:


> You're right, it's probably PL since they released the Batmobile.


Nope. Moebius has the DC comics license. Polar Lights only has the Batman TV show license.

Personally, I'd rather they just did newly sculpted and tooled Batman and Superman kits rather than re-tool the Aurora kits.

Oh, and the GL box and kit look fantastic! Can't wait to get my hands on it!!!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd never even heard of "The Green Lantern" until he was brought up on this board long ago. But that is one great kit, so I'll pick one or two up. Looks like fun!


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

Thanks Moebius, for this great model.

Back in the 60s, I always hoped that Aurora would continue their DC characters series, and that the next kit would be Green Lantern. 

Well, Aurora is gone, but it was definitely worth the wait. The long box looks exactly the way it would've back then.

Extra Info for those interested in the story behind the kit: 

In another thread, thanks to "Scary Terry" we established that the kit was inspired by a story in Green Lantern #4 Jan/Feb 1961.

Qwardians (evildoers from a parallel dimension) build a robot designed to destroy Green Lantern. 











They send a missile to Earth which irradiates Thomas Kalmaku. GL enters the parallel dimension seeking a cure, and uses his power ring to create a giant hand, hoping to force a Qwardian scientist to give him vital information to save Thomas. The giant hand is not used against the robot. 

A few pages later, GL goes into battle with the robot, who changes it's color to yellow to protect itself, then reveals that it is not evil, and wants to help him. 











Ultimately, the robot is destroyed by the Qwardians, not Green Lantern.











.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks for the scan. So the robot can be painted yellow too.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Might sound like a stupid question but...........anyone know if he'll have his lantern?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Might sound like a stupid question but...........anyone know if he'll have his lantern?


Not a stupid question at all...does anybody know?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I doubt it. The lantern was kept invsible when not needed, so why would it be part of this model?

Larry


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

BatToys said:


> Thanks for the scan. So the robot can be painted yellow too.


G'day Battoys. In the story, the robot is colored light blue in the splash page, bluish grey in the rest of the panels up until it turns yellow, so I guess metallic blue, metallic grey or gold/yellow are possibilities.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Green Lantern has a problem with yellow energy if I remember correctly....

Looks like a great kit. I'll be in for it, and I can seriously see some green LED's goin' in there!!!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

The Green Lantern ring couldn't affect anything yellow due to a "necessary impurity", according to the Guardians of the Universe. (Of course, now we know it's because they imprisoned Parallax in the central battery on OA.)

A green LED, positioned in the figure's hand and shining thru the ring into the clear green "hand" would be spectacular!

If you paint the robot gold or yellow, the scene becomes improbable, since the ring can't affect anything yelllow.

Anyone planning to convert Hal to the Golden-Age GL?

Larry


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> Is the base one piece? Or is the robot a separate part? Looks fantastic.




It would be really cool if the robot was separate and a kit in it's own right but I'd imagine it's part of the base.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

GlennME said:


> Thanks Moebius, for this great model.
> 
> Back in the 60s, I always hoped that Aurora would continue their DC characters series, and that the next kit would be Green Lantern.
> 
> ...



It's great to see the comic strip it's based on. An interesting choice by Moebius and I love retro robots.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

LGFugate said:


> I doubt it. The lantern was kept invsible when not needed, so why would it be part of this model?
> 
> Larry


Because I've always been more of a Marvel guy my knowledge of GL is limited so what you say obviously explains it.


----------



## Doctor Pym (Jul 11, 2011)

Great news about the Green Lantern kit. I've wanted one of these since 1967.

As for the possibility of Flash and Hawkman kits... amen to that!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Doctor Pym said:


> Great news about the Green Lantern kit. I've wanted one of these since 1967.
> 
> As for the possibility of Flash and Hawkman kits... amen to that!


Gee, Doctor Pym, I would have thought you'd like to see more kits of the Avengers...


----------



## Doctor Pym (Jul 11, 2011)

deadmanincfan said:


> Gee, Doctor Pym, I would have thought you'd like to see more kits of the Avengers...


But of course.

I loved Aurora's kits. Still, as a kid, after seeing Aurora's line of Marvel kits die after only three installments (Spider-Man, the Hulk and Cap), with that hit TV show fueling Bat-kit after kit, I "figured" that Marvel had lost the battle for the hobby shops.

Even in the early 70s, when Marvel marketed a line of six "models" (actually, plastic figurines molded by Marx), I considered myself lucky to get Thor and Iron Man added to the line-up (along with the same three heroes Aurora had chosen, plus a Daredevil.)

Even late-80s vinyl kit manufacturer Horizon passed up most of Earth's Mightiest Heroes.

ToyBiz, too. (Why did Ghost Rider and the Rhino get styrene kits, but Hawkeye, Wonder Man and the Vision didn't?)

My Holy Grail (as you probably guessed) would have been a model or statuette of Goliath... and the latter is FINALLY about to happen. :thumbsup:

Still, who knows? If Moebius's new styrene kits of Spider-Man and the Goblin sell well, there's still a chance for more Avengers to "assemble." (And the boxes alone would be worth it, for me!)

Meanwhile, Green Lantern and Hawkman are old favorites of mine, too.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Hawkman with his wings deployed would be great.Hopefully in a flight position.:thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Because I've always been more of a Marvel guy my knowledge of GL is limited so what you say obviously explains it.


I was a Marvel guy too! Back in the day (mid 60's) Marvel guys were to cool to lower themselves to mess with DC titles. An attitude I now regret.
Part of that attitude was also funding. I barely had enough money to stay current with the Marvel titles. It didn't help when they raised the price from 10 cents to 12 cents and then 15 cents !!!! 25 cents for annuals.

OMG, that last one really almost broke the bank! 
The "coin return" in pay phones and "pop" machines became a regular stop for me. These actually netted me about $1 a month which equaled 7-8 comics!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree with Doctor Pym about Earth's Mightiest Heroes being woefully underrepresented...Ant-Man/Giant-Man would be another Avenger I'd love to see represented in styrene...


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I just read Showcase Presents Flash volume 1. I would love a Flash kit too. Perhaps capturing Captain Cold or something.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Matthew Green said:


> I just read Showcase Presents Flash volume 1. I would love a Flash kit too. Perhaps capturing Captain Cold or something.


:thumbsup:


----------

